# SRS Ownership



## Retired Gunner 2 (Mar 28, 2007)

Who own's, or/and runs the SRS and how did it get started?


----------



## TimMTP (Mar 27, 2007)

I believe I read a post on Dancin' Dog that Justin owns it outright.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*who owns srs*

Nobody knows or nobody cares? The silence is deafening.


----------



## Clay Bridges (Feb 10, 2006)

:roll: People never cease to amaze me. You guys that dont like the srs just wont give it up. If you dont like it, dont run it, and better yet, dont comment with sarcasm on the internet.

Clay Bridges


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

I care, just don't know the answer.........


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: who owns srs*



Tom Watson said:


> Nobody knows or nobody cares? The silence is deafening.


Asked and answered. TimMTP answered the question. My understanding based on JT's posts on the WaterDog TV is that Justin Tacket owns the SRS "Lock Stock & Barrell" as he put it. As for the origins of the SRS, not sure. I've heard mention of an event that was the precursor to the SRS, but I can't remember what it was called.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Clay Bridges said:


> If you dont like it, dont run it, and better yet, dont comment with sarcasm on the internet.


Wow.....looks like the SRS police is on patrol. :lol:


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

...and the sarcasm police.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Okay, I'm quitting, really, I am.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Tom Watson said:


> Okay, I'm quitting, really, I am.



:?:


----------



## Retired Gunner 2 (Mar 28, 2007)

*SRS*

I certainly hope, that no one believes that I have fault with SRS. I just wish I'd thought of it, or could buy stock in it. I believe all retriever people should stick together and quit fighting on who has the best dogs, AKC, UKC,NAHRA, etc. and for once and for all quit slamming Field Trial verus Hunt Test dogs. They do what they were bred for and trained for. I don't run field trials, but I sure envy the people and dogs. I don't run UKC, but I envy the dogs that sit beside you as your shooting at the birds. Sure I hunt my dogs, and sometimes they break. I'd rather have that then kicking them in the @$$ to retrieve. I run AKC because the Hunt Tests are closer than any others. Let's work on good relationships between all. I think, or hope that's what the SRS is trying to do. Both my dogs are Master Hunters, but I realize they ain't going across this country to compete, but I wish they could,or at least be good enough to do so. Doesn't everybody wish they had a Field Champion, or a National Master, Grand HR finalist and now a SRS Champion. Just love what you have!


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Clay Bridges said:


> :roll: People never cease to amaze me. You guys that dont like the srs just wont give it up. If you dont like it, dont run it, and better yet, dont comment with sarcasm on the internet.
> 
> Clay Bridges


Mr. Bridges, be amazed.

It's amazing to me that when someone asked "who owned SRS", you with a total of 13 posts, can come back with that condemnation!!!

ANYTHING we do with our dogs is good. Doesn't matter what venue it is.

If Fred Hassen wants to teach Obedience, that's super. We should all be as good as he his.

Everything we do with them that improves their natural ability is good.

EVERYTHING.

Listening, reading, learning, and QUESTIONING is also good.

Jerry


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: who owns srs*



HuntinDawg said:


> Tom Watson said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody knows or nobody cares? The silence is deafening.
> ...


It was part of the ESPN Great Outdoor Games.


----------



## maxx (Jan 1, 2005)

I am not sure that JT owns SRS. I think someone once posted that JT is the SRS but I don't think he owns it. 

I think Dancing Dog Productions owns it which also Owns the rights to Waterdog TV. I believe JT Is just an employee of both. 

I could be wrong though.


----------



## Chase &amp; Bax (Mar 19, 2006)

when i worked the srs in dyersburg tackett was always there overseeing anything. the main guys okayed everything with him before proceeding so i have a good hunch that he probably does. he always made sure us and the judges were fed and happy.


----------



## mossy (Dec 9, 2003)

Before it was the SRS , it was the great outdoor games, before that, it was the world duck dog championship, held at Mack's in stutgartt arkansas. alot of the same players, are still in the game. 

for those who wanted to know.

KEITH M


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

mossy said:


> Before it was the SRS , it was the great outdoor games, before that, it was the world duck dog championship, held at Mack's in stutgartt arkansas.


The World Duck Dog Championship was the one that I had heard mention, but couldn't remember. My first awareness of this particular game was watching Super Sue win the gold in the Great Outdoor Games, but I hadn't heard of the World Duck Dog Championship.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

mossy said:


> Before it was the SRS , it was the great outdoor games, before that, it was the world duck dog championship, held at Mack's in stutgartt arkansas. alot of the same players, are still in the game.
> 
> for those who wanted to know.
> 
> KEITH M


I thought the world duck dog championship was something totally different? dont' they still do that? or no...


----------



## Ducks and Dogs (May 12, 2003)

Kristie Wilder said:


> mossy said:
> 
> 
> > Before it was the SRS , it was the great outdoor games, before that, it was the world duck dog championship, held at Mack's in stutgartt arkansas. alot of the same players, are still in the game.
> ...


it was different i believe and did run in the same year as the SRS or GOG, which ever it was at the time, for a year or so and then faded off.

no world duck dog anymore.

BUT it is really a shame as it was a great compliment to the wings over the prairie festival and world calling championships!


----------



## rmellaw (May 18, 2005)

IF I remember correctly, and I might not, Way back when, Justin was a hunting/fly fishing guide/outfitter, etc. He did a lot with the flyfishing portion of the Great Outdoor Games. GOG wanted to do a retriever competition and Justin was asked to put it together. It grew from there. The SRS was used as a qualifier for the GOG. I believe the SRS was JT's invention. A few years ago, the GOG kept getting smaller (It never seemed to me like ESPN was very excited about it) while the SRS kept growing so they split. Shannon, who is Dancing Dog, was with JM Productions who did the GOG and WD. She formed her own company around about the time SRS and GOG split. The rest is history. Though it may be incorrect history. I'm sure we could invent something much more interesting. Not sure who actually owns what, but then I've never really thought it was any of my business....... 

What's the real story JT?


----------



## mossy (Dec 9, 2003)

that is where it started, Justin was there, then it was mostly HRC dogs, invataional only!! and it grew from there, it was run once a year thanksgiving weekend, along with the world championship duck calling. 

your very own Chris Atkinson judged it once , but Justin brought it along, from the beginning, I will say the winnings where quite abit smaller then.

KEITH M


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

I heard Farmer and Judy are making enough profit from DVD sales that they will purchase SRS and exclusively compete in all the events.

:wink:


----------



## Clay Bridges (Feb 10, 2006)

Some people spend more time training dogs than posting on almight RTF lol. I didnt realize your post count dictated anything, my bad.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

its an honest mistake........JK JK JK


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Clay Bridges said:


> Some people spend more time training dogs than posting on almight RTF lol. I didnt realize your post count dictated anything, my bad.


Huh, didn't you know. The more posts you have on RTF the more validation in the dog world...............

Duh.......... :lol:


----------



## Clay Bridges (Feb 10, 2006)

Jerry,

Please read my post again. Im pretty sure I didnt say anything about any venue being any better. I agree as well that anything we can do to better our dogs is great. I also think that dogging the srs is getting old. I dont say much on this forum, though do read a lot. I just think that you sometimes people should go with the old golden rule. If you cant say anything nice dont say anything at all. While my opinion doesnt matter, I think people should just give it up.


----------



## Clay Bridges (Feb 10, 2006)

I also want to put in that while I have only run hunt tests, I plan on running all venues including srs. But most definatly field trials more than anything, Im to competitive not to. I think its without a doubt the true proving grounds. Man am I racking up the posts or what, I never knew it could be this much fun.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Just remember: "these are the best retrievers in the world, bar none."

kg


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Guthrie, 

I really like your new Avatar. Lonesome Dove is one of the BEST mini-series ever, IMHO. Heck I've even read the whole trilogy. I listen to the book on dvd on long trips once every other year or so. With so many intertwined relationships it is a great study in the Human condition. Gus is, of course, my favorite.

I think Farmer and Ryan must like it also because they are both sporting straw "Gus" hats for the summer in training.

190 posts regards,


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

K G said:


> Just remember: "these are the best retrievers in the world, bar none."
> 
> kg


 :wink: :lol:


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Tom Watson said:


> Guthrie,
> 
> I really like your new Avatar. Lonesome Dove is one of the BEST mini-series ever, IMHO. Heck I've even read the whole trilogy. I listen to the book on dvd on long trips once every other year or so. With so many intertwined relationships it is a great study in the Human condition. Gus is, of course, my favorite.
> 
> ...


Thanks...............

Ole' Gus knew how to cut the cards didn't he?


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Since this is an SRS/JT thread...........JT made the comment at least twice on this past Sunday's show (the championship show I think) that Danny Farmer was the greatest FT trainer of all-time - or something to that effect. I'm not trying to say Farmer is not a great trainer, one of the best all-time for sure - so Farmer disciples don't stone me. But given Lardy's nat'l open success, it might well argue he is the (whatever JT labeled Farmer). It also seems that Eckett's success over the last few years is also noteworthy. And what about some of the past greats?

Just wanting to understand the criteria that would make JT seem so emphatic about Farmer?


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Granddaddy said:


> Since this is an SRS/JT thread...........JT made the comment at least twice on this past Sunday's show (the championship show I think) that Danny Farmer was the greatest FT trainer of all-time - or something to that effect. I'm not trying to say Farmer is not a great trainer, one of the best all-time for sure - so Farmer disciples don't stone me. But given Lardy's nat'l open success, it might well argue he is the (whatever JT labeled Farmer). It also seems that Eckett's success over the last few years is also noteworthy. And what about some of the past greats?
> 
> Just wanting to understand the criteria that would make JT seem so emphatic about Farmer?


Ole JT is a Guthrie fan and he knows that Guthrie is a Farmer disciple. He justs wants an autograph of a guy whose famous enough to have his number hanging on a little league fence....

/Paul


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> Just wanting to understand the criteria that would make JT seem so emphatic about Farmer?


Reminds me of the title of an old Peter Sellers movie......and it ain't "The Pink Panther!" :wink: 

kg


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

K G said:


> Reminds me of the title of an old Peter Sellers movie......and it ain't "The Pink Panther!" :wink:
> 
> kg


Oh this sounds like a fun game. Peter Sellers ruled. Lets see, I don't think it was the "The Running Jumping and Standing Still Film", thats more of a fluffy dog movie. It could be the"the smallest show on earth". I doubt your referring to "Whats new Pussycat" that doesn't fit. Ok, I'm going with "The Naked Truth." Final Answer. What do I win...?

/Paul


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

How about "A Shot in the Dark"....... :?:


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Nope.....no correct answer yet...... :wink: 

kg


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Granddaddy said:
> 
> 
> > Since this is an SRS/JT thread...........JT made the comment at least twice on this past Sunday's show (the championship show I think) that Danny Farmer was the greatest FT trainer of all-time - or something to that effect. I'm not trying to say Farmer is not a great trainer, one of the best all-time for sure - so Farmer disciples don't stone me. But given Lardy's nat'l open success, it might well argue he is the (whatever JT labeled Farmer). It also seems that Eckett's success over the last few years is also noteworthy. And what about some of the past greats?
> ...


Do you really have a man crush on me? :roll:


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb?


----------



## Jerry Roellchen (Sep 25, 2003)

Doctor Strange Love 8) 

PBF  


Jerry


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

K G said:


> > Just wanting to understand the criteria that would make JT seem so emphatic about Farmer?
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the title of an old Peter Sellers movie......and it ain't "The Pink Panther!" :wink:
> ...


Being There? Had one of the greatest lines ever: " I like to watch"


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

K G said:


> Nope.....no correct answer yet...... :wink:
> 
> kg


How about the Optimist...

/Paul


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

K G said:


> > Just wanting to understand the criteria that would make JT seem so emphatic about Farmer?
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the title of an old Peter Sellers movie......and it ain't "The Pink Panther!" :wink:


Gotta be The Mouth, er, Mouse That Roared, KG. A synopsis: the Duchy of Grand Fenwick declares war on the US because "we" use flyers and white coats in retriever field trials.

MG


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Gun_Dog2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Granddaddy said:
> ...


Only your ego would come up with that. 

/Paul


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Golddogs said:


> K G said:
> 
> 
> > > _Just wanting to understand the criteria that would make JT seem so emphatic about Farmer_?
> ...


We have a winner!  Farmer was _there_! :wink: 

kg


----------



## louisianadukdog (Mar 22, 2006)

*This ought to answer the original question*

quote="Justin Tackett"]Let me be very clear. Understand when I say this...I am not mincing my words, or trying to make things politically better.
I own SRS lock, stock and barrel. I have no partners in SRS "the event", the rules or any of it's trademarks. I only say that so you know I cannot be out voted, or told what we will do.


----------



## Tall Gunner (Apr 17, 2007)

K G said:


> Just remember: "these are the best retrievers in the world, bar none."
> 
> kg


You think not? Please step to the line at your nearsest competition site listed below........I think SRS would love to have some more FT'ers show sign up..........care to play, or just run that mouth? I'll make it easy for you....you can register on-line here... http://www.superretrieverseries.com/register/

Of course if you dog doesn't actually hunt, I can understand your reservations.......:wink: 

*Super Retriever Series 2007/2008 qualifiers.
Registration Open June 1, 2007

1. High Desert Waterfowl Classic
Presented by Sportsmen’s Warehouse and Avery
Reno, Nevada August 8 –12, 2007

2. The Soybean Festival
Martin, Tennessee September 5 – 9, 2007

3. Huntsville, Alabama *TENATIVE*
October 31– November 3, 2007

4. Louisburg, North Carolina
March 26 - 29, 2008

5. Dyersburg, TN
April 30 - May 3, 2008
__________________
Dancin Dog Productions, LLC

www.SuperRetrieverSeries.com
www.WaterDogTV.com *


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Tall Gunner said:


> K G said:
> 
> 
> > Just remember: "these are the best retrievers in the world, bar none."
> ...


technically Keith is not running his mouth and field trialers do show up on a regular basis. Everybody isnt going to like the same things....so settle down. :wink:


----------



## Tall Gunner (Apr 17, 2007)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Tall Gunner said:
> 
> 
> > K G said:
> ...


I'm rather calm at all times. 8) 

Oh, but you missed this edit: "_Of course if you dog doesn't actually hunt, I can understand your reservations_......"


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Tall Gunner said:


> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> > Tall Gunner said:
> ...


our dogs around here hunt...waterfowl and upland...not sure about others  Please notice my edit....WATERFOWL and UPLAND...if they dont do both they just half hunt :wink:


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Tall Gunner said:


> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> > Tall Gunner said:
> ...


You know, at some point you may have your first dog out of basics...maybe, but until then don't expect anyone to take anything you've got to say seriously.


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Tall Gunner said:


> K G said:
> 
> 
> > Just remember: "these are the best retrievers in the world, bar none."
> ...




The Quote Best Retrievers in the world is subject to the sport or game played. The winner of a game or championship can say they are the best in that sport. Now if the dog was NFC NAFC MH GRCH and winner of the SRS Crown I would say the dog is the best in the US. Throw in titles for the combined sports of other countries and the you can use "world" 

Babe Ruth was a great baseball player, but put hockey skates on him or run a marathon :roll: 

The debate for which dog is best will likely never be proven. Putting other games or spots is unsportsmanlike and does nothing positive for the dog games.


----------



## Chad Engels (Aug 17, 2004)

Which dogs are best? Just ask two questions:

1. How many Field Trial washouts have gone on to become Master Hunters?

2. How many Hunt Test washouts have gone on to become Field Champions?


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Chad Engels said:


> Which dogs are best? Just ask two questions:
> 
> 1. How many Field Trial washouts have gone on to become Master Hunters?
> 
> 2. How many Hunt Test washouts have gone on to become Field Champions?


I think 4.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > Gun_Dog2002 said:
> ...


Well I just figured that when you put my name in every post you write, certainly there must be some attraction there.
:lol: 

It's OK to admit your man love..............

Just saying regards,

Gut


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Chad Engels said:


> Which dogs are best? Just ask two questions:
> 
> 1. How many Field Trial washouts have gone on to become Master Hunters?
> 
> 2. How many Hunt Test washouts have gone on to become Field Champions?


That criteria has less to do with who are the best dogs than any I've ever seen. There have been many dogs who one trainer "washed out" and another trainer picked up and made successful FT dogs out of them. Gimme a break!!!


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

By the way...............

This is the best thread ever.

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Except KG and the rest totally lost me on all those movies by some guy or whatever you were all talking about..............

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Chad Engels said:


> Which dogs are best? Just ask two questions:
> 
> 1. How many Field Trial washouts have gone on to become Master Hunters?
> 
> 2. How many Hunt Test washouts have gone on to become Field Champions?


How many FC's fail master tests? How many FC's get dropped by 1 point in the SRS hunt test series? How many FC's can't tie their shoes? How many FC's aren't stead to wing, shot and fall? How many FC's can't match the wing-speed velocity of an unladen sparrow? 

to many people have Terrell Owens syndrome...










/Paul


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

An FC can't carry a cocanut(coke E nut). Well maybe one, FC AFC Unladen African Swallow MH

Python regards


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Tall Gunner said:


> K G said:
> 
> 
> > Just remember: "these are the best retrievers in the world, bar none."
> ...


Talk about one "running that mouth".......... :lol: Just a simple quote from some video I saw and you think you know it _all_. :roll: Where did I hear that, Caernac?

Thicken up that skin regards,

kg


----------



## Tall Gunner (Apr 17, 2007)

Man up as Guthrie did..........."Dog to the Line"!! :shock: 

It the fairest test of all.........FT setups, HT setups, and a mixture of both!! Hey, but understand if your not up to the challenge, I'm not...... :lol:


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

All you know about retrievers you learned on TV, right Brian? :lol: Just how _do_ you cook those plastic ducks????? :shock:  

"Man up"........I l_ove_ that! :lol: :lol: 

Can't _wait_ to see Rocco entered regards, :wink: 

kg


----------



## Tall Gunner (Apr 17, 2007)

K G said:


> All you know about retrievers you learned on TV, right Brian? :lol: Just how _do_ you cook those plastic ducks????? :shock:
> 
> "Man up"........I l_ove_ that! :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


8 mo's is a bit young, don't you think? :roll: 

But if he's ever capable, I sure run it!! Count on it! 

Tell ya what I aint' gonna do........thats sit around and gripe about an event, that I don't have the balls to run in. That's called being a kitty. 

Oh.....your dog doesn't hunt? Might get hurt and not be able to run the FT's in the fall huh......... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Tall Gunner said:


> It the fairest test of all.........


Here lies the problem tall gunner.........

When folks that are obviously interested in the SRS event use qoutes such as this, how do you expect for people not to rebuttal?

Sitting back and laughing regards,

Gut


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Tall Gunner said:


> K G said:
> 
> 
> > All you know about retrievers you learned on TV, right Brian? :lol: Just how _do_ you cook those plastic ducks????? :shock:
> ...


Two questions?

1) Are you serious Clark? 

2) Are you the guy that was asking about a dog "seating" on a duck?


This is a little like a Jr ROTCer telling a room full of battle hardened Marines how REAL killing is done on the battle field. :roll:


----------



## Ducks and Dogs (May 12, 2003)

Tall Gunner said:


> It the fairest test of all.........FT setups, HT setups, and a mixture of both!!


Question and this honest, I'm NOT KNOCKING SRS


How many experieced FT judges have setup and judged the SRS?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Ducks and Dogs said:


> Tall Gunner said:
> 
> 
> > It the fairest test of all.........FT setups, HT setups, and a mixture of both!!
> ...


D&D, unless you're positively GUSHING about the SRS being the next testing ground for the future of retriever competition and the basis for stud choice, you're knocking SRS. Just sayin'......... :wink: 




> Tell ya what I aint' gonna do........thats sit around and gripe about an event, that I don't have the balls to run in. That's called being a kitty.


No, but I'll tell you what you _will_ do: insert yourself into a conversation that has _nothing_ to do with you. That's called being an *ss. Show me ONE place on this thread where you've seen me gripe. _ONE_, Brian....and that's BEFORE you decided to "run that mouth."



> Oh.....your dog doesn't hunt? Might get hurt and not be able to run the FT's in the fall huh.........


Did you hit yourself in the head with a hammer today? :roll: 

I've _got_ a hunting dog. Don't know if he'd pick up a plastic duck or not, but he'll sure pick up the REAL thing....and the SRS would make ZERO sense to him.

My two field trial dogs are _field trial_ dogs. That's what they _do_. TV isn't and won't be in their future, not while they belong to me.

I'll stay with the REAL thing regards,
:wink: 
kg


----------



## Lyle Harne (Jul 7, 2004)

> Man up as Guthrie did..........."Dog to the Line"!


!

We already had this thread. Something about hand written scores, broken machine, 2 or 10 points .........oh never mind

Lyle


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Mr. Tall Gunner:

Which dog is more talented and better trained: A dog that can do a 400 yd water blind with multiple entries and exits and then do a triple or quad marking set up with multiple retired guns at 300-500 yds., or a dog that can run a 150 yd blind and do three 100-150 yd marks.

They are different games. The big dogs can do the little stuff if taught how. The little dogs, in general, are simply unable to be trained to the level to compete in all age field trial stakes. I have trained and handled dogs to UKC/HRC Finished and AKC Master titles and competed in the Master National. From my dabbling the last couple of years in the Field Trial game, I assure there is no comparison in the level of talent required to be competive in all age field trial stakes and the level required for other venues. 

The "best dog" does the best job at what you need it to do. That part is subjective and relative to each individual. When we talk talent and training, all age competitive field trial dogs are without question more talented and capable of being trained to a higher level.

Facts is facts regards,


----------



## Tall Gunner (Apr 17, 2007)

K G said:


> > Oh.....your dog doesn't hunt? Might get hurt and not be able to run the FT's in the fall huh.........
> 
> 
> Did you hit yourself in the head with a hammer today? :roll:
> ...



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Oh chit........I really did fall out laughing at the hammer comment! And the answer is no, it was yesterday!!


----------



## Tall Gunner (Apr 17, 2007)

Tom Watson said:


> Mr. Tall Gunner:
> 
> Which dog is more talented and better trained: A dog that can do a 400 yd water blind with multiple entries and exits and then do a triple or quad marking set up with multiple retired guns at 300-500 yds., or a dog that can run a 150 yd blind and do three 100-150 yd marks.
> 
> ...


With all due respect Mr. Watson......With all of your gloating comments taken into consideration, have you ever stepped to the SRS line? :?


----------



## Tall Gunner (Apr 17, 2007)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Tall Gunner said:
> 
> 
> > It the fairest test of all.........
> ...


Ken, I found myself cheering for you at the SRS, and for the life of me I don't know why. 

You are still pouting, aren't you? You could have taken the high road, but you continue to go down the backroads. 

Let me tell ya what a real competitor would do. He would strap it on again, and get back out there and try again. He wouldn't sit around crying about it. Oh, and you have been crying ever since you got back from the event in one way or another.

Wanna bring up fair again? You cried, got points taken off your score, and still didn't make the cut. I didn't see anyone else "cheat" the system, and get help from it as well. You shouldn't even open your mouth, as they were more than fair to you. 

I thought you were a competitor.......not a crybaby?


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

There's no substitute for dogs retrieving real ducks/pheasants in test set-ups - IMO, whether HT or FT because dogs are made to hunt the real thing and need regular exposure to the real thing to be proficient. Those SRS poison birds would be a lot more tempting if they were the real thing. I was thinking about that when the question was asked about who owns SRS. It may well be JT in total, but the sponsors really have the final say or they won't come back - just like any made-for-TV business. And I bet Avery won't push for real ducks either.......


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Tall Gunner:

Nope, I haven't been in an SRS competition. I did watch all the retriever series at the Crown and thoroughly enjoyed it. I love watching good dog work. Never could quite figure out the scoring thing, though. Most of the time I could tell which dogs were relatively better than the others, with a couple of exceptions. But as I said I never quite got the hang of it.

Don't plan to dabble in it. For one thing, it would have my FT dogs popping all over the place with all that handling on marks. Handling on marks is a big no-no in genral in FT.

But it's a fun game to watch and definitely gives exposure to the retriever game in general. I have friends who are pretty successful at it and I am happy for their success.


----------



## wesley hamm (Feb 20, 2004)

Tall Gunner said:


> Tom Watson said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Tall Gunner:
> ...


your kidding right? LOL 

I mean I'm sure running the Master National and Amateur stakes at Ft's are just a piece of cake compared to the ungodly strenous and pressure filled situation of the SRS :lol: 

and if you wanna do some research.....look into the careers of the last two crown winners and see what they tried to accomplish in their early careers before they were turned into primarily hunt test dogs.

Honestly lets not kid ourselves here if the best dogs in the game were the ones winning the SRS events then you would see them finishing FT's on a consistent basis.......yet they don't. I wonder why that is? I know it isn't from a lack of effort because I've seen most of the pros headed home with a truck load of dogs after the first few series of the Qual (which is the minor leagues if you will ) much less competing in an All Age stake with the same dogs we see on the TV.

Now I'm not trying to take anything away from the retrievers or their accomplishments but I seriously doubt that any of the guys running SRS would put their dogs against the caliber of dogs in All Age stakes.......they know better than to make those comparisons yet I see people who have no knowledge of what it truly takes trying to compare them day in and day out.

There is a reason why every Pro running SRS religiously right now has their eyes and ears to the ground looking and buying FT dogs that just want make it in the All age.......can you figure out why that is?


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Tall Gunner said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > Tall Gunner said:
> ...


Yet again you open your mouth. When you know anything...anything about training retrievers and/or running in ANY competitive event then your opinions might mean something. 
I will tell you, Gut got screwed. From people telling him they would cover cost if he entered then backing out when he did "Step up" to the mysterious scorecard that has yet to be explained(did they stop scoring the dog when he hit 36 points only to go back and score it from memory or not?)
Gut isn't a newb, he's been on the bad side of a call in a FT before and took his lumps and moved on. This is much different...MUCH different. But hey, no worries, SRS will go on without Gut. It will probably continue to be successful for what it is. Just don't pretend its what its not. When the most successful folks from all venues decide to train dogs specifically for the SRS events THEN you can say the best dog and handlers are there. Until then, nobody really knows for sure how the current top 5-10 SRS dogs would fair week in and week out against them. Guess what though, it will never happen.


----------



## Tall Gunner (Apr 17, 2007)

So, let me get this straight. You don't think SRS setup are fair to FT dogs? Hell, I guess they ain't fair to HT dogs either? You don't think some HT handlers weren't crying about some of the FT setups? Or maybe you really do think it's favors the HT dogs? Does it? 

Let's get to the bottom of it, as I don't think so, but that's one man's opinion, now isn't it. If in reality do you think a really fair test for both HTers and FTers can be setup? 

I think SRS tries, along with a little TV flair. 

Without question, a dog that can come from either background and win it, is a helluva accomplishment for either. 

As I said earlier........I would love to see more FT dogs participate, and I'm sure some more will!


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Tall Gunner said:


> So, let me get this straight. You don't think SRS setup are fair to FT dogs? Hell, I guess they ain't fair to HT dogs either?


Yet again ignorance at it's best. He didn't say anything about fair. He is refering to what is put into a dog in training for a FT. Handling consistantly on marks goes against everything to are trying to do in training. (My hope and thought is that with at least the successful folks in SRS, that they are not handling on marks in training that often though)
Then again, with some more experience, you may learn this someday.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

achiro said:


> Tall Gunner said:
> 
> 
> > So, let me get this straight. You don't think SRS setup are fair to FT dogs? Hell, I guess they ain't fair to HT dogs either?
> ...


Russ....love you brother...need to get off this dead horse...arguing with this guy is like arguing with a Muslim Terrorist...we will never understand him.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> achiro said:
> 
> 
> > Tall Gunner said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Tall Gunner (Apr 17, 2007)

One thing I have learned........you can't get into a discussion without throwing out insults. :roll:

How about answering the questions? Can you do that with a fair open mind?

Bye, Bye for now girls.......It sure is fun playing with your fragile minds! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Hummm….I would love to take part in this thread, but since my reinstatement to RTF is only a month or so old I will sit back, read, and withhold my comments about dogs picking up rubber ducks in a sport that makes the rules up as they go along.

All my dogs hunt regards


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Before you go (promise?), let's make this a tad more interesting. Would "Gluckstadt" be German for Wildrose by any chance?

MG


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Oddly enough, Ken wasn't the only one there at that SRS. If you ask enough of the people that ran before him and after him you get a much different story than what floated on this board. Lot of eggs in one basket, and most people are calling them chickens already...

/Paul


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Tall Gunner said:


> One thing I have learned........you can't get into a discussion without throwing out insults.


insults?


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Oddly enough, Ken wasn't the only one there at that SRS. If you ask enough of the people that ran before him and after him you get a much different story than what floated on this board. Lot of eggs in one basket, and most people are calling them chickens already...
> 
> /Paul


Please, do tell!


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Oddly enough, Ken wasn't the only one there at that SRS. If you ask enough of the people that ran before him and after him you get a much different story than what floated on this board. Lot of eggs in one basket, and most people are calling them chickens already...
> 
> /Paul


Yeah, ya see though, Ken never floated any stories on the board. He posted what happened and lots of folks jumped to some conclusions. You're right though, I haven't talked to the folks that ran just before him or just after him, I guess you have?


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

achiro said:


> Gun_Dog2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Oddly enough, Ken wasn't the only one there at that SRS. If you ask enough of the people that ran before him and after him you get a much different story than what floated on this board. Lot of eggs in one basket, and most people are calling them chickens already...
> ...


Exactly. 

/Paul


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> achiro said:
> 
> 
> > Gun_Dog2002 said:
> ...


Prove it


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Mr. Lardy laying down on the line at a National?! :shock: :wink: :roll: 

My Dog Is STILL Better Than Your Dog Regards,

FOM


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

achiro said:


> Gun_Dog2002 said:
> 
> 
> > achiro said:
> ...


Prove what? that people on this board jumped to conclusions? go read it yourself. Prove I talked with people that ran the SRS? Do you want to see the messages back forth with one of the judges or ask those people I talked with to call you and confirm that I talked with them? What would it take to satisfy you? Oh, how about you go back and read the messages JT and Snardi posted on this board. Or do they need to prove it also?



/Paul


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

^^^

For me, just hearing the "gossip" would suffice. 8)


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Prove what?


I was just messing with you man. Didn't know you'd take me seriously but since you went on, so will I. 



Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Prove I talked with people that ran the SRS? Do you want to see the messages back forth with one of the judges


Wow, that would be really good. BTW, have you talked to Gut or are you just taking one side as gospel? Maybe the two sides match up more than you think.



Gun_Dog2002 said:


> or ask those people I talked with to call you and confirm that I talked with them? What would it take to satisfy you?


First, it's really not about me. It is about a LOT of unanswered questions. JT posted but his response didn't ever match up to the scorecard. Again, nobody ever did explain if the scoring was done from memory or at te actual time the dog was running? Snardi just post how the rules didn't make it onto the website. If I missed any actual explainations then maybe you can point them out to me, I just never saw them. All I saw were a bunch of people getting their panties in a wad when questions were brought up. The thread was locked, Chris threw a fit about his friends getting bashed and something about Ft v HT dogs that I never did understand and after a few threats everyone just stopped talking. Yet nothing was ever explained...ever.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Do we really have to keep beating this DEAD horse???? :roll:


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Steve Hester said:


> Do we really have to keep beating this DEAD horse???? :roll:


Says the HRC guy. :twisted: (sorry, couldn't resist lol)


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

achiro said:


> Gun_Dog2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Prove what?
> ...


Hey you know I'm an overly serious person. You said prove it, so I was gonna try....

/Paul


----------



## Retired Gunner 2 (Mar 28, 2007)

*SRS*

My question was answered. I never meant to cause any trouble. Apparently, no one read my second post. Please Chris, Vicky or whom ever, please stop this thread before someone gets back to my original question.........


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

I don't know why some people don't get it. 

PERSONAL ATTACKS ARE NOT TOLERATED ON RTF.

When you get a PM from the ADMIN or Moderator asking _politely_ to stop and yet they continue, threads will be locked or moved to Purgatory for Chris' review.

I'm asking PUBLICLY now......Please stop the personal attacks!!

Vicky


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I really don't want to beat a dead horse but....

I've watched some SRS on TV. Some of the testing is suppose to be Field Trial type tests. Could someone please tell me what in the SRS is similar to an All-Age stake in a Field Trial?


----------



## MIDTNGRNHEAD (Jun 17, 2004)

I tried to stay out but this is alot of BS about the SRS, FT's and the HT's that needs to end PDQ. Each unto his own about which game or games he or she wants to play. Each has its place in the dog world that we all enjoy so much. None of this is helping further the dog games.

I was there and watched Ken run. Nice dog, good handler and as far the group I was standing with, his actual score(without the penalties) was in the range that we had him scored at. He came up a little short. If he wants to bone up and run another SRS event, great. If he chooses not to thats OK too. The sun's still going to rise.

Dogs-I have seen many strictly HT dogs that could probably run FTs. I have seen some FT dogs that had difficulty trying to pass HTs. So what. They are only capable of doing what we expose them to. Very few can readily move between venues and be at the top. And yes you do see alot of FT washouts playing the HT game and running the SRS. Why? Think about it logically. The majority of the FT dogs belong to owners who can afford to put lots of training on those dogs, professionally or they have the time and ability themselves. When they don't quite measure up, then they get washed out and these owners with deep pockets try again with another dog.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: SRS*

Well said.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: SRS*



> I've watched some SRS on TV. Some of the testing is suppose to be Field Trial type tests. Could someone please tell me what in the SRS is similar to an All-Age stake in a Field Trial?


I wondered the same thing, Franco....just didn't want anyone gettin' their panties in a wad over the question..... :? 



Retired Gunner 2 said:


> I certainly hope, that no one believes that I have fault with SRS. I just wish I'd thought of it, or could buy stock in it. I believe all retriever people should stick together and quit fighting on who has the best dogs, AKC, UKC,NAHRA, etc. and for once and for all quit slamming Field Trial verus Hunt Test dogs. They do what they were bred for and trained for. I don't run field trials, but I sure envy the people and dogs. I don't run UKC, but I envy the dogs that sit beside you as your shooting at the birds. Sure I hunt my dogs, and sometimes they break. I'd rather have that then kicking them in the @$$ to retrieve. I run AKC because the Hunt Tests are closer than any others. Let's work on good relationships between all. I think, or hope that's what the SRS is trying to do. Both my dogs are Master Hunters, but I realize they ain't going across this country to compete, but I wish they could,or at least be good enough to do so. Doesn't everybody wish they had a Field Champion, or a National Master, Grand HR finalist and now a SRS Champion. Just love what you have!


Yeah, it was read. Your original question was answered, even if it took awhile. Just realize that there are "chips" on shoulders about certain venues.

Emotions run high. So do 'tudes now and then. At the end of the day, MOST folks rely on breedings SIRED by dogs with AKC titled letters _in front of their names_ to provide them with the pups with which to play whatever game(s) they choose to play.

_MOST_....not _all_....  

The PROOF is in the _production_ regards, :wink: 

kg


----------



## Captain Mike D (Jan 1, 2006)

For this to be a place about folks who love retrieving dogs, you sure see alot of cat fights around here !!

Glad the sevice dog folks don't weigh in on how intelligent, how athletic, and how much their dogs will do to please. It could be too much to handle!


Mike


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

Tall Gunner said:


> ....
> If in reality do you think a really fair test for both HTers and FTers can be setup?
> 
> I think SRS tries, along with a little TV flair.


SRS like the Great Outdoor Games if was fashioned to is neither a HT or FT! 
It is a made for TV dog competition.

The rules were designed such that "a person sitting in their Manhattan apartment that has never hunted, trained a dog, or seen a retrieve could follow along, be entertained and understands who wins".
This was the essence of the speech we got from JT and the ESPN staff at the first GOGs and the challenge when the rules were revised for the next year. 
I would venture to say that no HT or FT dog/handler could win these events without a couple months of training on the things that are unique to SRS rules.
It is a different game with different rules. Any debate about better for FT vs HT based dogs IMHO involves adaptability of the dog to the different presentations of marks and blinds and of the handler for score vs what we do in our usual venue of choice. 

Tim


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

I think the rules should be different for ht and ft.. I think a hable tyo the area is fine for the hunt tst but should be judged diff in the ft series.you should get dinged bigger in th ft scenario as it is not as acceptable in FT as it is HT


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

This thread is really getting exciting now...










/Paul


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

achiro said:


> Gun_Dog2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Prove what?
> ...


Russ, please PM me a link to the place where I "threw a fit". (Or was that just your way of being funny?)

No more attacks guys and gals...please...

Chris


----------



## Lyle Harne (Jul 7, 2004)

MIDTNGRNHEAD said:


> I was there and watched Ken run. Nice dog, good handler and as far the group I was standing with, his actual score(without the penalties) was in the range that we had him scored at. He came up a little short. *If he wants to bone up *and run another SRS event, great. If he chooses not to thats OK too. The sun's still going to rise.


JT was willing to participate in a verbal exchange, some may of called it a challenge, via the internet prior to Ken’s running of the SRS. When Ken posted legitimate questions pertaining to the information he was given in writing and what JT posted, that was contradictory, Justin didn’t respond to Ken’s post. Ken wasn’t just any SRS participate he had been personally invited by JT and his appearance was promoted via the internet by JT, who is the SRS. The light that JT pointed on Ken showed some imperfections and Ken is entitled to the same amount of attention from the SRS, which is JT, after the fact as before the fact. But instead a lot of pages of frivolous banter and insults that was locked before JT answered Ken’s question either publicly or in a pm.

This thread should be locked as it’s going down the same wrong path with the same inconsequential barbs. 
Lyle


----------



## pafromga (Jul 16, 2006)

I was waiting for the police to show up.


----------



## MIDTNGRNHEAD (Jun 17, 2004)

Lyle what I meant by that is Ken's in a no win situation if he runs again. If he does well some will say the SRS is making retribution. If he does not do well it's another conspiracy against him. He'll have to have steel ba**s to weather the storm.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Prolly won't have to worry about him running again.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Russ, please PM me a link to the place where I "threw a fit". (Or was that just your way of being funny?)
> 
> No more attacks guys and gals...please...
> 
> Chris


I would send you a link but you deleted it about ten minutes after you posted it. :wink:


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Lyle Harne said:


> JT was willing to participate in a verbal exchange, some may of called it a challenge, via the internet prior to Ken’s running of the SRS. When Ken posted legitimate questions pertaining to the information he was given in writing and what JT posted, that was contradictory, Justin didn’t respond to Ken’s post. Ken wasn’t just any SRS participate he had been personally invited by JT and his appearance was promoted via the internet by JT, who is the SRS. The light that JT pointed on Ken showed some imperfections and Ken is entitled to the same amount of attention from the SRS, which is JT, after the fact as before the fact. But instead a lot of pages of frivolous banter and insults that was locked before JT answered Ken’s question either publicly or in a pm.
> 
> Lyle


Good post, pretty much what I was trying to say but in a much nicer "pc" way.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Vicky Trainor said:


> I don't know why some people don't get it.
> 
> PERSONAL ATTACKS ARE NOT TOLERATED ON RTF.
> 
> ...


HEy wait a miunte. I never got one of those nice PM asking me to be good. I just got zapped


----------



## Chris Kingrea (Jan 3, 2003)

I believe it's been THREE years since I've been on here, and I swear this same thread was workin then.

"Movin' On" - Bad Company

Hi, girls and boys.

P.S. I seen an old dog friend today and made me think of you.


Chris


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Chris Kingrea said:


> I beleieve it's been THREE years since I've been on here, and I swear this same thread was workin then.
> 
> "Movin' On" - Bad Company
> 
> ...


OMG!


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Hey Kingrea!!!!

Long time no see!


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Paul, you really are the king of pictures. How do you do it? 

tt

P.S. This thread makes me cry. Sob Sob.


----------



## Chris Kingrea (Jan 3, 2003)

Whaddaya say there Gee-rard.

Still training with the clan?

I see Wendall took Bodago deep at the Nat Am. That's cool. Way cool.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Wow...........

It took me three hours to read this whole thing.

Why does all the good stuff happen when I'm gone.

I really don't want to go down this road again. But I will say, I'd love to cut and paste all the PM's I've got in my box.

I sometimes wonder if some of the people would have the same opinions even after reading them. :? 

Of coarse, I'm sure they are not really private............. :roll: 

And yes, I too Russ would like to see that letter Chris sent to "purgatory".


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Lyle Harne said:


> MIDTNGRNHEAD said:
> 
> 
> > I was there and watched Ken run. Nice dog, good handler and as far the group I was standing with, his actual score(without the penalties) was in the range that we had him scored at. He came up a little short. *If he wants to bone up *and run another SRS event, great. If he chooses not to thats OK too. The sun's still going to rise.
> ...


Thanks so much for seeing it that way.

As some equate my posts on this topic as "crying" I still challenge anyone to post a quote from me that proves this.

Like you said Lyle, questions will go unanswered and that's fine. If folks think I left my driveway for Hot Springs with expectations of carrying home some trophy, your sure don't know me.

I went on a challenge. I went expecting the outcome. What I didn't expect was for an incident to happen in which people could draw such bold conclusions. :wink:


----------



## Tall Gunner (Apr 17, 2007)

Here's the problem Gut.....

You should have kept the matter private......you took it to a public forum. You baited the masses, the started to feed bits and pieces of info. until everyone said you got screwed. You didn't even have to say it, you played it perfect. Only problem is, you did it in a public forum. 

Manipulating some of these people in here isn't hard to do. You should feel proud.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Tall Gunner said:


> Here's the problem Gut.....
> 
> You should have kept the matter private......you took it to a public forum. You baited the masses, the started to feed bits and pieces of info. until everyone said you got screwed. You didn't even have to say it, you played it perfect. Only problem is, you did it in a public forum.
> 
> Manipulating some of these people in here isn't hard to do. You should feel proud.


Where have I said I got screwed..........

Please help me with that Mr. Tall.

And I will keep this as public as possible within the "rules" as I want to.

Thanks for your concern though.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

rules where are the rules...Are they posted with the SRS rules?



just kidding...


----------



## Tall Gunner (Apr 17, 2007)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Tall Gunner said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the problem Gut.....
> ...


You feel guilty Ken? Where did I say that you said you got screwed?? I didn't, did I?


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Tall Gunner said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > Tall Gunner said:
> ...


So then what was I "crying" about? Maybe it's just me, but I associate getting screwed with crying.

Since you have the answers, you tell me. But try to use facts with you make a statement.

I did.........folks made their own opinions.

If you take that as manipulation........that's your opinion.


----------



## Tall Gunner (Apr 17, 2007)

oooooohhhhhhh. Hit a spot did I? Must be some guilt there. So, you gonna manup and try again Mr. Baseball? Or are you gonna keep crying? The world wants to know.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Tall Gunner said:


> oooooohhhhhhh. Hit a spot did I? Must be some guilt there. So, you gonna manup and try again Mr. Baseball? Or are you gonna keep crying? The world wants to know.


First I must get out from the fetal position while sucking my thumb before I do anything..............

I'm so scared I don't what to do.

I'm guilty.

Signed,

Mr. Baseball


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

DamniItBoy are you here becasue you ran out of stuff to say on the Choco Lab thread on WD?


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Wait, I thought Tom Selleck was MR. BASEBALL.

tt


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Mike seriously, I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Lyle Harne (Jul 7, 2004)

Tall Gunner said:


> Here's the problem Gut.....
> 
> You should have kept the matter private......*you took it to a public forum*. You baited the masses, the started to feed bits and pieces of info. until everyone said you got screwed. You didn't even have to say it, you played it perfect. Only problem is, you did it in a public forum.
> 
> Manipulating some of these people in here isn't hard to do. You should feel proud.


I will say again. * JT was willing to participate in a verbal exchange, some may of called it a challenge, via the internet prior to Ken’s running* of the SRS. When Ken posted legitimate questions pertaining to the information he was given in writing and *what JT posted, that was contradictory,* Justin didn’t respond to Ken’s post. Ken wasn’t just any SRS participate he had been personally invited by JT and *his appearance was promoted via the internet *by JT, who is the SRS. The light that JT pointed on Ken showed some imperfections and Ken is entitled to the same amount of attention from the SRS, which is JT, after the fact as before the fact. But instead a lot of pages of frivolous banter and insults that was locked *before JT answered Ken’s question either publicly or in a pm.* This was brought to the internet by JT not Ken.

Lyle


----------



## Tall Gunner (Apr 17, 2007)

Okay....I see now. A fun challenge was issued after Ken kept talking crap.... a lot of crap. So it was public then? No sir.........it became public when Ken came back crying. Can you imagine him doing that after a FT trial, which wouldn't suprise me if he as. Is Ken the new Golden Boy? Give me a break.

You can convince a lot of people if you want by that repeated statement, but I ain't buying it. 

I'm done with this......good luck Ken. You gotta a nice dog, but the trainer is in question. (Not with your dog work, but with your crappy attitude.) 

Peace........


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Wow, pictures can express how good this got....stories being twisted, Chris posting for the first time this century, flaming and challenging the owner of the board. What a day....

/Paul


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Tall Gunner said:


> Can you imagine him doing that after a FT trial, which wouldn't suprise me if he as. Is Ken the new Golden Boy?
> Peace........



Your inexperience is really starting to shine through...there is enough crying at FT (and HT for that matter) on any given weekend to fill a small wading pool. :wink:


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Anyone who feels they need further clarification from Justin Tackett, please feel free to contact him directly. He is readily found here or via his own message board and website.

This thread is a perfect example of why I am sometimes a bit embarassed when I meet new people at retriever events. Although I'm sometimes greeted, when identified as "the RTF guy" with thankful or appreciative comments about the resource, I'm probably equally treated as the Jerry Springer of the retriever internet.

Honestly, I don't care for it. Perhaps some personalities would, but I don't .

I want RTF to be a resource that folks can truly benefit from.

When people use RTF as their own little place to argue and fight, and generally show their butts to the world, it really bums me out.

I will keep my personal views of the whole saga to myself. 

I ask that you guys let this thing drop. Nothing will come from the ongoing childish, playground, 7th grade banter currently taking place.

Please cease participation immediately...thanks....

For those slinging personal attacks, consider yourselves duly warned. 

Deactivated accounts will follow. This is the polite request and warning...

And Badbull...you know better...if you need a reminder, take a look at what you wrote to that guy after your cousin got shot.

Chris


----------

